# this horse's conformation?



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

her owner claims that "she is PERFECT".
what do you guys think?










she is a 13 year old appaloosa. 
used for showjumping.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

She looks a bit downhill.... also I think her neck looks odd... can't put my finger on it though.....just my opinion..... however I'm not a confo expert


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she does look downhill, and her hind legs seem like they are sticking out too much, like she can't put weight on her heels. Do you have any more pics? 

All the things that I've said are really minor too, she's really cute, I love her color!

I dare anyone to find the conformationally perfect horse!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she does look downhill, and her hind legs seem like they are sticking out too much, like she can't put weight on her heels. Do you have any more pics? 

All the things that I've said are really minor too, she's really cute, I love her color!

I dare anyone to find the conformationally perfect horse!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

alucard said:


> she does look downhill, and her hind legs seem like they are sticking out too much, like she can't put weight on her heels. Do you have any more pics?
> 
> All the things that I've said are really minor too, she's really cute, I love her color!
> 
> I dare anyone to find the conformationally perfect horse!


Her neck also doesn't look right. It looks really short compared to her body...either that or she has a long neck. The photo is not squared completely right, her leg is kinda facing the other way, making it not look straight.

She does have fairly good conformation.

Also, there is NO horse with perfect conformation. And no horse in general is perfect. All will have their flaws. The lady saying her horse is "perfect" would send up a red flag to me.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Mmm, I wouldn't call her "perfect" sorry...
She's built extremely downhill, which (unless she's still growing) isn't good. I find her to be too straight-hocked for my liking... nice slope to the shoulder and croup, but she has a very short neck.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, the major thing i see is she is built really downhill. and i told her owner just that. but did she listen? NO. she just kept going on about how much her horse is better than mine. grr.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Barngurl314 said:


> Yes, the major thing i see is she is built really downhill. and i told her owner just that. but did she listen? NO. she just kept going on about how much her horse is better than mine. grr.


Is this a horse that you are looking to buy? Or just some ladies horse that you are questioning about? 
I mean, the App does have fairly good conformation...but definately NOT perfect.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

If you are not looking at buying this horse, I would be careful about posting a picture in the hope of critique. Does the owner know you have posted a picture of her horse?

Our horses often look perfect to us...because we love them so much.


----------



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, she knows, she told me she has already done this and yall said it was absolutely perfect. :roll:


----------



## See Spot Trot (Feb 26, 2008)

Her hocks are too strait, thats probably why she cant ditribute enough weight on her heals.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Barngurl314 said:


> Yes, she knows, she told me she has already done this and yall said it was absolutely perfect. :roll:


I bet she posted her in "Horse Pictures" section.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's downhill. 
Has a slope in her back.
Her hind hooves are trimmed too short.


----------

